

Ask HN: What's the difference here?  (HP and Apple multitouch) - stcredzero
http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/touchsmart/index.html?jumpid=re_r138/091013xc/TouchSmart%20PC

======
stcredzero
Really, why is it that this:

[http://www.hp.com/united-
states/campaigns/touchsmart/index.h...](http://www.hp.com/united-
states/campaigns/touchsmart/index.html?jumpid=re_r138/091013xc/TouchSmart%20PC)

caused so much less of a splash than this?

<http://www.apple.com/ipad/>

It's a given that Apple is better at marketing. But what else? I can envision
doing some serious work on the HP devices.

~~~
cglee
I think marketing and a focused message. With the iPad, you know Apple is
going to iterate until it gets the experience right. As a consumer and
developer, you're willing to invest your time to learn the product or develop
applications for it. With HP, you're not sure if it's a novelty item that
they'll cut next quarter.

